# Anyone out there have a CZ 82?



## Wolfstein (Jun 2, 2015)

I've had this CZ 82 for several years and like it a lot. It really shoots well. Sort of got put back in the safe and forgotten as I ventured into Glock, Beretta and Browning pistols. However, pulling it back out into the light, I'm taking it to the range soon. Anyone else like the CZ82? Comments about the pistols are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

No, I have four of them. Great guns. I had three more but got talked out of them by family and friends who really liked them too. A 12 shot, very accurate, well made pistol with a 9X18MM punch. They didn't last long on the C&R market once word got around. I got mine for roughly $200.00 each in Very Good to Excellent condition. Look what their going for now. Enjoy yours. Detail strip it at your peril, however. I only field strip mine.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have two (and had another) CZ 83, the .380 ACP version of the CZ 82. Awesome guns. Built like pride of motherland T-34 tank! Gun is so strong that if you don't kill by shooting, you can use it to beat someone to death. One of mine is a post-military surplus, and is my general carry gun. The other is a mint commercial version, and stays in the safe.


----------

